# Οι εκλεκτοί του Κρεμλίνου και οι αρραβώνες της... δραχμής



## Paradiper_Du (Aug 3, 2015)

Οι εκλεκτοί του Κρεμλίνου και οι αρραβώνες της... δραχμής (Το Βήμα, 26 Ιουλίου 2015)

Εγώ σας το βάζω γιατί έπιασα μια ιστορική ανακρίβεια στο κείμενο: η μητέρα του σουλτάνου Μωάμεθ του Πορθητή δεν λεγόταν *Μάρω* αλλά *Μάρα*. Μάρα Μπράνκοβιτς, Σέρβα. Εσείς θα απολαύσετε ένα σπαρταριστό ρεπορτάζ κοσμικής ζωής, ωραιότατο καλοκαιρινό ανάγνωσμα, με αναπάντεχους πρωταγωνιστές και πλήθος προεκτάσεις.


----------

